# Shock!!!



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

All this time i thought i was bang on 11st untill today

I got my self weighed today on some proper scales,

and i was VERY shocked to see 11st,8....

I'm gonna need to buy myself some new clothes soon...lol lol lol


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

lol ive done a similar thing once i had an old scale which said i was 12.5 stone i got a new decent electronic one and found out that i actually weighed 13.1 stone lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

aawww you are making me want to buy a new one!

im stuck on 11 stone is driving me insane, ive turned to the mirror as my scales though

my shoulders have blown up and the scales arent showing it!


----------

